# brauche ich einen Filter ?



## mitch (20. März 2008)

hallo spezialisten,


da nun meine wasserstelle fast fertig ist und ich meine 9 goldis in ein paar wochen mal ins große naß übersiedeln will wollte ich mal fragen ob ich überhaupt einen filter brauche oder ob meine grünlige (pflanzen) das auch so packen werden?

oder soll ich die goldis fürn freitag in aspik   verpacken  und ganz auf fisch im teich verzichten  

fläche: ca. 7m² 
volumen: ca. 4000 ltr
pflanzen: min. 100
substrat: mainsand + 10er kies 

auf der suche im netz   hab ich einen link zu klein kläranlagen  http://www.klaeranlagen-vergleich.de/kleinklaeranlagen/technik/klaeranlagen_index.htm gefunden der viele infos enthält. 
da bin ich auf tropfkörper aufmerksam geworden und hab an meine fischleins gedacht die ja immer ins wasser machen, 
oder hat schon jemand fischstreu erfunden  

natürlich will ich net so a beton teil im garten aufstellen aber vom prinzip wärs doch ganz gut oder? 

vorklärung(sieb?) ==> tropfkörper ==> teich 

ich denk so ein teil könnte man doch bestimmt selber bauen aus kg rohren und bei meiner wassermenge auch nicht zu groß (orangene skulpturen im garten :crazy )

was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Findling (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hallo Mitch,

also ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass du keinen Filter haben musst. Bedingung ist dann allerdings, dass deine Fische nicht gefüttert werden.  9 Goldies sind für deine Teichgröße aber schon ziemlich üppig und ob das auf Dauer gut geht?
Wenn du jedoch zufüttern willst, dann wirst du bei 9 Goldies in knapp 4000 L um einen Filter nicht herumkommen. Denn Futter bedeutet Nährstoffeintrag der wieder raus muss.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo
ich schließe mich da manfred mal an.



> pflanzen: min. 100
> substrat: mainsand + 10er kies



das spricht gegen einen filter.

aber 9 goldies auf 4000ltr dafür. 

ich denke auch, daß es nicht bei den 9 bleiben wird...die vermehren sich recht schnell.
deshalb stimme ich für einen filter. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hallo mitch,

bei deiner Teichgröße und neun Golfischen, wirst du um einen Filter nicht herumkommen,
wenn du einige Fische weniger halten würdest funktioniert das, so wie du deinen Teich angelegt hast bestimmt.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, auf Bitterlinge samt Muschel umsteigen.

Bitterlinge gibt es in Kulmbach im Frühjahr in mehreren Läden zu kaufen.

6-7 Bitterlinge zwei __ Muscheln, der Mainsand und deine vielen Pflanzen die hoffentlich anwachsen, das würde meiner Meinung passen.

Jetzt wirst du Fragen wohin mit dem Goldis... 

gute Frage... 

einfach probieren sie los zu werden, entweder hier, in den Baumärkten mit Zooabteilung oder in Mainleus beim Aqua Center nachfragen.

Oder du behältst die Bande und wir basteln hier zusammen einen Filter...


----------



## mitch (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jochen,

meine goldis hab ich jetzt schon lange: 2 seit 4 jahren - 7 seit 2 jahren  und die jungs+mädels gehören schon fast zur family, deswegen wollten wir 
sie nicht in fremden wassern schwimmen lassen oder am freitag verspeisen   .

ich brauch wohl einen FILTER :smoki :shock 

dein bastel angebot hört sich gut an   packen wirs an.

welche art von filter schwebt dir bei meinem wasserloch vor?

pumpe hab ich noch eine aus meiem alten teich: heisser p6 bj. 1985 ca. 6000l/h regelbar die noch ok ist


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo



> dein bastel angebot hört sich gut an  packen wirs an.
> 
> welche Art von filter schwebt dir bei meinem wasserloch vor?



   

tja jochen....ein mann ein wort.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hi mitch,

ich habe mir einen einfachen Bürstenfilter gebaut, der erfüllt bei mir am Teich seinen Zweck sehr gut.

 

Wenn du das Bild genau anschaust, siehst du rechts im Filter eine Unterteilung (Kammer) die ich aus einen abgekanteten Edelstahlblech mit Innotec eingeklebt habe.
Du könntest dir auf dieser Weise, mehrere Kammern einbauen, und dann mit verschiedenen Filtermedien bestücken.
Überlauf und Reinigungsablauf mit Flanschen einkleben.

Das ist erstmal eine sehr einfache Beschreibung,
funktionieren wird so ein einfach gebauter Mehrkammerfilter sicherlich für deinen geplanten Besatz.

Hau dich doch mal aufs Moped und schau bei mir vorbei...


----------



## mitch (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi jochen,

leider hab ich keine winterreifen fürs moped  aber auf dem auto schon, samstag nachmittag ? schick mal ne pn


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> 6-7 Bitterlinge zwei __ Muscheln, der Mainsand und deine vielen Pflanzen die hoffentlich anwachsen, das würde meiner Meinung passen.


 4000l sind aber auch für 2 Muscheln etwas wenig, denk dran das sie auch etwas Nahrung brauchen und bei einem Durchfluss von bis zu 40l/h dürfte da nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr viel zu holen sein. Im Aquarium kann man sie ja noch mit einer Pipette füttern, aber im Teich ...

Axel


----------



## mitch (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo axel,

ich denk auch für mupfeln ist mein wasserloch zu klein.


----------



## jochen (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hallo,



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo axel,
> 
> ich denk auch für mupfeln ist mein wasserloch zu klein.



darüber läßt sich diskutieren,

die hier geht schon in die dritte Saison...so hoff ich doch....:beeten


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jochen

ich habe mit bürsten zwar keine erfahrung, kann aber sagen daß deiner mit sicherheit gut funzt.
den wassereinlauf hast du tief angebracht und den wasserablauf nach oben gelegt. so müsste der schmutz nicht nur durch die bürsten, sondern auch noch die schwerkraft überwinden um in den ablauf zu kommen. 
die bürsten sind leicht ohne großen aufwand zu entnehmen....auch oki
hast du auch einen ablauf mit eingebaut? da wird sich bestimmt ne menge schmutz anhäufen, wenn du die bürsten heraus ziehst, oder?
ich habe hier zwar nix gutes über bürsten gehört ( wegen den sauber machen ) aber für mitch mit seinen 100 pflanzen ist er sicherlich ausreichend.
eine frage hätte ich aber noch zum schluss.
wie oft mußt du deinen filter reinigen?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hi Jürgen,

Schmutzablauf ist vorhanden, sieht man auf dem Foto leider nicht,
ist ein 63 er PVC Kleberohr (GF) samt Zugschieber.

Reinigen mußte ich pro Saison nur einmal,
hab jedoch ein compact sieve (Spaltsieb)davor sitzen.

Ich muß dazu sagen nach dem Spaltsieb habe ich noch einen Biotec 10.1 eingebunden, den ich gekauft habe bevor ich das Forum gefunden habe.

Sicherlich, Bürsten sind nicht der neueste Schrei, aber für einen Golditeich mit vernünftiger Besatzdichte reichen die allemal.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, kann man so einen Filter durch höhenversetzte Leitbleche nochmal unterteilen und mit anderen Filtermaterial. nach den Bürsten...zB. blaue Filtermatte einbringen...

zwar alles sehr einfach, die Koiliebhaber werden lächeln... , aber für Goldis reicht das Dicke.


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jochen
jetzt versteh ich aber gar nix mehr.
du hast einen spaltsieb noch vorne dran..wieso hast du das nicht erwähnt???
ich dachte schon die bürsten wären dein einziger filter. 

ich weis nicht wie weit du meine beiträge hier gelesen hast, aber ich bin kein freund von filtern die den schmutz tagelang in sich tragen und dann in lösung über gehen.

im falle mitch, kann man so manches auge zudrücken weil er bei seiner  pflanzen-menge die beste bio-filterung bereits besitzt.

aber gerade deswegen verstehe ich jetzt nicht warum du ihm nicht einen spalt- oder siebfilter empfohlen hast???

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (21. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hi Jürgen,

ich hab das schon so oft im Forum geschrieben, bebildert und wieder gezeigt... 

Im Falle mitch, gibt es noch PN´s,
wir treffen uns nächsten Samstag.

Ich wollte die Kiste ja nur vom System her vorstellen, wie man bauen könnte, und hab dazu geschrieben, das man das Filtermaterial anders aufbauen sollte/kann.
Ich habe sogar noch einen Pflanzenfilter...
  steht alles im Profil.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

   

stimmt jochen


----------



## mitch (22. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo leute,

anbei ein bild einer kleinen bastelarbeit

 

ich wollt mal sehen ob das mit meiner alten pumpe und 75er ht klappt.
ist nur zum testen und um einen sack mit torf ins wasser zu hängen.
heute hab ich mal meine wasserwerte gemessen (jbl easy test) und einen *schock* bekommen  :? :smoki

no3 25 mg/l
no2 0 mg/l
ghd 7
khd 10
ph  > *9*

ist es ok etwas torf ins wasser zuhängen um den ph wert zu senken?
kommt das am ende von meiner zement panscherei: vlies mit zement + sand über der folie (keine falten sichtbar  ) 
so jetzt sagt mit bitte nicht: reiß es raus 

oder ist noch alles im dunkelgrünen bereich.


----------



## mitch (29. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo leute,

erstmal dank an jochen für seine ideen (ich war ihn heute besuchen)   . 
sein teich + wasserfall schaun in natura echt gut aus.

meine waserwerte sind nun auch wieder ok:

no3 10 mg/l
no2 0 mg/l
ghd 7
khd 6
ph 7,2

ich hab vorgestern meine ganze lauge abgepumt und neu gefüllt ==> ich denk der zement musste erst gewässert werden    aber mann lernt ja nie aus.

@alle: 
da nun der filterbau in greifbare nähe rückt hab ich da mal eine FRAGE 
kann ich das filtergehäuse aus *aluminium blech* bauen ​


----------



## Annett (30. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hallo Mitch,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5615/?q=aluminium

Können kann man so manches.. aber wird das nicht teuer - gegenüber herkömmlichen Material?


----------



## mitch (30. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

halo Annett,

meinst du solches "herkömmliche" material:

 

nach etwas suchen fand ich diesen bottich und dachte damit fängst mal an. was noch fehlt sind waserleitbleche und co 

- doofer sonntag  : kein baumarkt hat offen, naja was solls, wir sind halt nicht auf dem nordamerikanischen kontinent wo fast alles 24/7 offen ist. 

nächste woche ist auch noch zeit und wer geht schon bei diesem schönen wetter in einen dunklen + kalten baumarkt


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo
na der " kübel " sieht doch für deine zwecke recht gut aus. 
was hast du denn jetzt mit ihm vor? 

eine zeichnung wäre nicht schlecht 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## mitch (30. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo,

so solls werden:


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. März 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo mich

die 2, 3 und 5 trennwand von links kannst du dir sparen.
die 4 trennwand würde ich ab ca. 15cm über dem boden ( wegen dem schmutz der sich am boden sammeln wird ) mit löchern versehen, so daß das wasser gleichmäßig durch die filtermatten laufen kann.

hoffentlich bekommt der kübel keinen bauch vom wasserdruck...
dann hast du nämlich probleme mit deinen trennwänden. 

sonst würde ich sagen, wird er für deine 3500ltr ausreichend sein, wenn du öfters mal die erste kammer säuberst. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,

meinst du etwa so:

 

wasserbauch? bei uns in kulmbach gibt es höchstens einen bierbauch   

der bottich hat eine wandstärke von 7mm und die trennwände werde ich nicht nur pappen sondern auch verschrauben. :beeten 

ich denk das wird schon halten ( ca. 200 l) wenn nicht dann muss er halt ins studio zum bauchtraining


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo mich
so sieht es doch schon viel besser aus. 
evtl. könntest du die bie biozone noch ein bischen nach rechts anbringen, die matten brauchen nicht viel platz und du hast auch mehr reserven.:smoki 

du solltest auch noch den behälter lichtdicht machen, sonst könnte es passieren dass dir algen im behälter wachsen.


mein letzter vv wäre evtl. einen sieb am einlauf zu anzubringen.
das wäre echt sinnvoll. so ein teil ist schnell zu säubern und du hast nicht tage oder wochen den schmutz im system.
wäre bei dir auch recht einfach anzubringen...grundgestell bauen, schienen befestigen (könntest auch noch eine kleine schmutzwanne am ende vom sieb mit anbringen) drauf legen fertig.

wenig aufwand, große wirkung. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo miteinander,

an ein sieb hab ich schon gedacht, bloß drahtgewebe oder spalt ?   

ich hab schon mal im netz recherchiert :

drahtgewebe: 1m² 200 my  ca. 220 € netto + fracht
spaltsieb: bin ich noch dran.

in der zwischenzeit nehm ich halt so was:
 
die ganz großen groben grobteile hälts bestimmt zurück


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo mich



> drahtgewebe: 1m² 200 my ca. 220 € netto + fracht
> spaltsieb: bin ich noch dran.



mach das blos nicht. 

er ist vieeel zu teuer und 1m² brauchst du auch nicht.

ich habe noch einen kunststoffsieb bei mir in der garage liegen, wo ich nicht mehr brauche.

sage mir einfach die maße wie du ihn brauchst und teile mir deine adresse mit ner pn mit. ich schicke ihn dir dann gratis zu, 
hab ihn ja eh übrig.........................................ich bin einfach zu gut für diese welt.

wenn du dann noch geld übrig hast, würde ich die lava gegen __ hel-x austauschen.das zeug ist echt gut.....ich habe es jetzt ca. ein halbes jahr an meinem 4000ltr becken angeschlossen und kann nur sagen   

keinerlei geruchsbildung mehr
super klares wasser
super wasserwerte, egal wie viel ich füttere
meine ph-wert liegt immer zwischen 7,50-7,52 nicht mehr oder weniger.
wasserwechsel hat sich fast halbiert
und ist leicht zu reinigen ( viel leichter als lava )

ich will die hier nix vorschreiben mich, auch wenn es vielleicht so rüber kommt 

ich gebe dir hier nur tipps wie ich es nach meinen jetzigen erfahrungen machen würde.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,

ist bei deiner tastur dein t kaputt? du vergisst immer das t bei mitch, vieleicht liegts am  1.4  

die __ hel-x leute sind ca. 17 km luftlinie von mir entfernt:

Christian Stöhr GmbH & Co.KG
Kronacher Str. 14
D-96364 Marktrodach

Telefon +49 (0) 9262 595
Telefax +49 (0) 9262 7654

Email christian@stoehr-online.de

http://hel-x.eu/osco/index.php

oder 

http://www.stoehr.eu/cms/front_content.php zum schuppen aufwickeln   



ich werd wohl mal hinfahren

das mit dem kunststoffsieb hört sich    an

maße und adresse machen wir per pn, super 

aber jetzt muss ich erst mal was arbeiten  bei dem wetter


----------



## tattoo_hh (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo miteinander,
> 
> an ein sieb hab ich schon gedacht, bloß drahtgewebe oder spalt ?
> 
> ...



man kauft auch da:
http://stores.ebay.de/KSH-Teich-Shop_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

hab ich auch im einsatz, funzt super..


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo carsten

ich weiß...

deshalb sagte ich ja daß es viel zu teuer ist. 

aber bei mir kostet es halt gar nix. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo leute,

hier steht er nun: (das weiße ding rechts oben)

 

detailbild:
 

die erste und letzte kammer sind noch leer, kommt morgen was rein.
das glucksen am ablauf nervt, ist so ein hohler ton .

wer hat einen vorschlag, bin für fast alle schandtaten bereit  

da ich auch schon wieder nachdenke über einen filter der sich optisch besser einfügt bin ich auf die idee gekommen ein gehäuse zu bauen , da wo die 2 mörtel kübel stehen. 

vorteile:
man würde den auslauf besser tarnen können / pumpleistung wäre besser / verkleidung mit holz(sitzgelegenheit).

nun werfen sich da ein paar klizekleine FRAGEN auf:   

pvc / pe ==> materialstärke ==> groß genug (ca. 164ltr  l-100 b-30 h-55 cm)


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo mich

der sieb ist heute rausgegeangen. 



du kannst mal probieren ihn mit dem lötkolben am kunstoff fest zu schweßen.
einfach den sieb auf die kunstoffschiene legen und mit dem kolben auf das gitter gehen. in der regel läuft dann das plastik in den sieb und wird wie verschweißt. habe ich bei meinem tf auch so gemacht und lobo fand es auch  

der filter sieht doch schon ganz oki aus. ich kann es auf den bild nicht genau sehen. liegen die schaumstoffmatten hinten an...sieht so aus...oder nur oben?  
bei dieser variante
sollten sie auf jedenfall anliegen, weil wenn sie sich mal mit schmutz zusetzen, biegen sie sie sich gerne nach hinten durch.




> die erste und letzte kammer sind noch leer, kommt morgen was rein.
> das glucksen am ablauf nervt, ist so ein hohler ton .



ganz einfach, auslauf nach unten drehen, weg isses.:smoki


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,

erstmal danke fürs sieb + befesigungstips,

die matten werden mit den hellen schaumstoffklötzchen zwischen den platten gehalten, durchbiegen is net drin :beeten . 

wenn sie voll sind wird wahrscheinlich der wasserstand steigen und sie überfluten.

dem gluckser geh ich morgen an die gurgel


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi mich

fast vergessen. 
wenn der bogen nach unten zeigt, oben ein ganz kleines loch bohren.
der hintergrund:
wenn der auslauf tiefer wie die tonne ist, kann ein unterdruck im unteren auslauf den wasserspiegel in der tonne bis zum oberen auslauf absaugen. die folge wäre dann, daß luft in deinen auslauf kommt und es immer wieder laut blubbert. 
das hat bestimmt wieder keiner verstanden...wie ich es beschrieben habe.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi jürgen,

das mit dem kleinen loch hab ich schon beim einlauf so gemacht ==> pumpe aus wasser bleibt im filter, werds mal beim ablauf auch so machen.


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,

hab heute das sieb bekommen    , werde im lauf der woche mal einen rahmen aus kunststoff (rechteck-profil) bauen - bilder werden folgen.


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo,

so das gewebe ist auf dem kunststoffrahmen (25*25 mm) aufgelötet  
scheint zu halten, habe es zur sicherheit auch noch mit silikon verklebt.

 

 

bald kommt es in die kiste  (wenn die fertig ist )


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi mitch

sieht doch schon gut aus. 

ich denke aber, du hast mich falsch verstanden. 

du meinte eine durchgehende naht mit dem lötkolben ziehen.

so wie ich es da gemacht habe

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20847&d=1199017284

ich weiß aber nicht, ob es mit dem kunststoffsieb geht, ich hatte bis jetzt nur edelstahl-siebe.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo leute,


hat etwas gedauert aber nun ist das sieb in der kiste

 

schade nur das das grüne zeug  nicht im sieb hängen bleibt, ist wohl zu klein. 

hat euch auch die algenblüte erwischt ? 
ich denke man muß es nehmen wie eine erkältung, kommt 7 tage, dauert 7 tage und geht 7 tage, nach 3 wochen ist es vobei :beeten :beeten


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi mich

sieht echt gut aus.



> schade nur das das grüne zeug  nicht im sieb hängen bleibt, ist wohl zu klein.



nee, für schwebealgen gibts leider keine filter.


----------



## tattoo_hh (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo carsten
> 
> ich weiß...
> 
> ...



und damit ist es erste wahl


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi mich
wie läuft dein siebfilter bis jetzt?
mußt du oft reinigen?
ich hatte ein ganz klein wenig bedenken wegen der kleinen maschenweite.  
aber so wie es aussieht funzt es, oder?


----------



## tattoo_hh (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,
welche weite hat er den?


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi carsten
ich weiß es nicht.
kann man schlecht messen, sollte ursprünglich der sieb für meinen tf werden, aber dafür war er wieder zu goßmaschig.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi jürgen,


das sieb hab ich erst seit gestern im einsatz, daherher kann ich noch nicht die reinigungsintervalle abschätzen, aber es bleibt schon so einiges drin hängen.  


@Carsten: maschenweite = 1 mm / 3 löcher 

so schaut es heute aus:
   

den weißen bottich hab ich weg (zu doofe optik) dafür ist jetzt die filtermatte + lava in getrennten kisten(je 90L) und fast nicht zu sehen nur das sieb muß irgendwie auch noch getarnt (versenkt  ) werden.

ich denke für diesen sommer (wenn er mal kommt) reichts aus. 

für den winter hab ich mir schon vorgenommen was ganz RICHTIGES zu bauen. 

vieleicht stellt  ja jemand im laufe des jahres mal so einen super-duper-nie-mehr-grün-wasser-filter bauplan ins forum


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo leute,

es bleibt ganz schön was hängen im sieb  

 

ich glaub ich muß noch eine tropfkante rein machen da sonst zuviel wasser übers sieb läuft.

im moment hab ich etwas schaumstoff dafür verwendet.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

Hi mitch,

hast du schon mal in meinen kleinen Filterumbau reingeschaut 

Der Siebfilter funzt nach den kleinen Verbesserungen jetzt bestens 

Wie ist den deine Siebneigung?

Hast du auch eine Überlauffläche, so wie ich, mit eingebaut??


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hi _mitch
ich denke dein sieb wird so um die 100 haben...ziemlich fein .   
aber du hast damit auch viel weniger schmutz in deinen bio-filtern....die danken es dir ...glaube mir. 
du könntest den sieb unten etwas anheben damit er nicht so steil nach unten läuft.
es würde dann halt mehr schmutz auf dem sieb liegen bleiben._


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: brauche ich einen Filter ?*

hallo jürgen,

maschenweite = 1 mm / 3 löcher, unter der lupe


----------

